# FAO Swift designers



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know you like to hear of good ideas etc from those that have Swift vehicles and our experience whilst using them.

Have a look at the post by Ingram in this topic...........a folding extension to the kitchen work surface would be a great idea if there was a way of doing it in the Bolero.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-67741-days0-orderasc-10.html

We actually had something similiar in our Eldiss caravan and it was really useful.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Nette

Autocruise have some of those lift up extension bits. They are really useful. My Compass motorhome had two - ideal for bits and bats etc.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose,
We have looked at this especially now that Autocruise is part of the Group. 
I agree it does give some great additional worktop space, the only downside to this I can think of is it stops anyone sitting there when in position but thats all. 

I would welcome any other comments on this,
thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Andy I can see what you are saying, but with a MH such as the Bolero where normally two people are using it.....I can't see that it would be a problem, I personally would find it a great asset and if you did have guests then you would also have the choice of not using it.

We tend to sit one on either side of our table once in situ, but I often move to the passenger seat whilst the table is still up once I have finished my meal to watch tv etc and finish of a glass of wine, but with two of us there is plenty of room on the bench seats.

If you want to experiment you can fix one of these to our MH :wink: ROFL


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flip down*

Andy

Just my thoughts, but the flip up work tops are probably used when the chef is hard at work. The one who is sat doing nothing will have to move elsewhere! LOL

I have modified the standard fit Swift swing arm coffee table to become free standing as can be seen in this pic. I often use this table at the cooking end of the motorhome when I am preparing food etc. The base and leg is a Fiamma thing.

Russell

PS - Apologies for having an Auotrail table in the Swift too!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Nette,
Thanks we will bear that in mind, 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Andy, any chance of building a narrow coachbuilt or A class like the CityVan? But of course better! I would like something like that.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Briarose,
> We have looked at this especially now that Autocruise is part of the Group.
> I agree it does give some great additional worktop space, the only downside to this I can think of is it stops anyone sitting there when in position but thats all.
> 
> ...


Andy 
If you would provide the said table and hinges whilst the van is with you. We would gladly road test it. :wink:  
I think it is an excellent addition.

Jan and Steve


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We have got one fitted next to the sink/draining board that came with the van, we also got an extra one to go next to the fridge/sitting area, ok if there is 3 or 4 sitting in the seats we just fold it away but when there is only the 2 of us it is brill.

We also have one of the arm tables that takes up another of the seats but when there is only 2 of us it works very well indeed.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Briarose,
> ...


Hey I offered first :lol: :wink: if this did become an option I would gladly buy one and get it fitted as the more I think about it the more I think it would be a great addition.

Must admit we haven't used our chair swing table as that does take up a lot of room as it is quite big, again personally I think a smaller round table would be much better, my friend has one in their Autotrail and it seems to be much more streamlined.

We have considered a couple of times moving this to the door end of the MH as someone else suggested on here some time ago.........I think it is only when you are actually using a MH over a period of time that you think of ideas that would help etc


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Andy, there is a slight downside to providing the worktop extension in that the side bunk base can't be hinged up vertically as it fouls the extension. With some careful re-positioning of the base hinges, just 6mm further forward the base then clears the extension support if you fold it down. I'm referring to the Autocruise Startrail 2008. I can email a photo if it helps.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Briarose,
> We have looked at this especially now that Autocruise is part of the Group.
> I agree it does give some great additional worktop space, the only downside to this I can think of is it stops anyone sitting there when in position but thats all.
> 
> ...


As it is my photo' that has raised this issue I'll offer my comments.

There really is not a downside Andy: although what you say is true about it preventing anyone sitting there, one does not *have* to use the flip up extension but it is there if wanted. We ( two of us ) use it when dishing up meals and when washing up etc. As soon as we put the plates on the table, we flip the extension flap out of the way, although we could leave it up as we sit opposite each other so only use one seat on each side.

Note: this 'van is designed for only two people. It does effectively have four 'berths' but it has only two belted seats.

We also use the flap to 'protect' the seating upholstery from splashes of food / water when serving or washing up as there is otherwise no protection in the way of a 'screen' between the worktop and seating.

We really don't know how people manage in those 'vans where the bedding hangs down over the cooker!

The swing out cupboard top is used in a similar way. There is room to get past it but we just swing it 'home' when not actually in use if we want to. This is also an excellent arrangement with a huge amount of storage behind, although access is a little bit awkward. Some of the Autocruise models have a similar kitchen but without the swing out cupboard. I think they may have gas bottle storage behind there.

On the subject mentioned of lifting the hinged seat base: on ours the seat base can be hinged upward as long as the flap is in the 'up' position, although we only actually access from the external locker door.

One downside of the flap was that it rattled horribly while driving. This was because of 'play' in the magnetic catch. This was soon fixed once we had located the source of the noise.

Oh! there is another similar flap at the end of the opposite bench seat for 'drinks' if needed.

Hope that is of interest.

Harvey


----------

